# 03 Maxima Bose stereo dropout



## Paul57gt (Nov 6, 2006)

I have an 03 Maxima bought new. Now at 85,000. Left channel drops out only when CD is playing. This started at around 36,000 or so. Getting tired of banging on the dash as it happens every 2 minutes or so. Not covered under extended warranty according to the dealer. I saw somewhere on the web about a 15 page instruction on how to get the radio out of the dash and then disassemble it to get to the loose connector. Anyone familiar with the same posting I saw and where to find it ?


----------



## Supratik (Aug 31, 2007)

Are you talking about:

Nissan Maxima How-To's by housecor :: How to fix Bose speaker cutout

?

My front left speaker (the one near the windshield, not the one in the door) just flat out stopped working, CD/Radio/whatever. Going to go get it fixed soon, hopefully.


----------



## silver02max (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine is doing the same thing. Where have you all gotten yours fixed at? IS the guy from that link trustworthy to do the job?


----------

